# Let's see your route on Google street view?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Here's a link to Google Maps showing my direct route. If you bring it up, you can click on the little orange guy and put him anywhere on the route and see a 360 degree photo view of the area. Pretty cool. Anyone else want to show us theirs? Not all areas have the "street view," yet, though. Seems like most major metro areas do. Would love to see others' routes.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...41,-119.759817&spn=0.041746,0.098877&t=h&z=14


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool idea! Here's mine. Very short but there's a big hill in there. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...59817&sspn=0.035429,0.065918&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wild*

Wow, it's like you're standing right there. 

What would be really cool, and I'd bet they have it eventually, if they had a "drive (ride) the route" feature -- where you could have it travel along the route showing what it actually looks like.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*your destination?*

This work out right? Your destination?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

My commute is not terribly interesting except for a couple things. The first is the state capitol building, the second is the state (psychiatric) hospital, featured in "One Who Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest."


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

There are lots of nice places to go from 35, but getting up there ain't no fun (this is the shortest way, but the only other two roads up to skyline dr. (35) from the coast aren't much easier...):


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Salem?*

You're in Salem? I've been there several times. I've argued in the Supreme Court there, and my brother has an 8 story condo project going up downtown. A couple of pretty good bike shops, too.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

rcnute said:


> Cool idea! Here's mine. Very short but there's a big hill in there.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...59817&sspn=0.035429,0.065918&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14



rcnute, you and I cross paths. And yes you do have a nice hill there. I noticed you go down highland rather than take on the beeyotch head on. Good thinking.

Here's mine: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=18th+Ave+NE&daddr=18th+Ave+NE+to:15th+Ave+NE+to:NE+62nd+St+to:Roosevelt+Way+NE+to:Roosevelt+Way+NE+to:N+34th+St+toexter+Ave+N+toexter+Ave+N+to:3rd+Ave+to:Marion+St&hl=en&geocode=FUiE1wIdY7e1-A%3BFX511wIdpLe1-A%3BFYZy1wIdQqu1-A%3BFRpw1wId_JW1-A%3BFQdf1wId1pW1-A%3BFZI71wIdVpS1-A%3BFYUR1wIdzCG1-A%3BFYH41gIdaCm1-A%3BFQqa1gId9jO1-A%3BFYyJ1gIdZC21-A%3BFX1l1gIdUVm1-A&mra=mr&mrcr=0&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9&sll=47.611371,-122.3383&sspn=0.014234,0.03386&ie=UTF8&ll=47.641191,-122.332978&spn=0.11381,0.270882&z=12


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Fixed said:


> This work out right? Your destination?


Yup! My building is out of the photo (it'd be on the left), but that's accurate within twenty feet. What a neat tool.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Cool idea. 

This is an approximation - the majority of my route takes a bike trial that parallels the GW Parkway. The parts that are actually in DC are approximate as well - it won't let me map where I go against traffic.

You can "drive" this by getting on the street view and clicking on the arrows. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...77.057934&sspn=0.024001,0.038452&ie=UTF8&z=12


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

This is my round trip:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...53,-118.385153&spn=0.065707,0.107117&t=h&z=14

Pretty boring. Riding through Valley suburbs. Very flat.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no shoulder?*



Gregory Taylor said:


> Cool idea.
> 
> This is an approximation - the majority of my route takes a bike trial that parallels the GW Parkway. The parts that are actually in DC are approximate as well - it won't let me map where I go against traffic.
> 
> ...


A parkway with no shoulder at all? Isn't that a little scary with traffic? I think we're really spoiled here.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's my route to work. The highlight of the return route is a mile or so on a MUT along the river, but I can't get Google maps to show it.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...85,-122.669735&spn=0.030905,0.068922&t=h&z=14


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Fixed said:


> A parkway with no shoulder at all? Isn't that a little scary with traffic? I think we're really spoiled here.


No bikes on this section of the Parkway. The infamous Mount Vernon MUT is over on the right hand side, between the Parkway and (here) National Airport.





<br /><small><a id="cbembedlink" href="http://maps.google.com/maps?cbp=12,32.51407959980048,,0,-1.4722156662189831&cbll=38.848576,-77.048203&ll=38.848576,-77.048203&layer=c" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

Actually, there are supposed to be NO bikes on the GW Parkway at all, but you can get away with it on weekends on the sections south of Alexandria.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*ah*



Gregory Taylor said:


> No bikes on this section of the Parkway. The infamous Mount Vernon MUT is over on the right hand side, between the Parkway and (here) National Airport.
> 
> 
> Actually, there are supposed to be NO bikes on the GW Parkway at all, but you can get away with it on weekends on the sections south of Alexandria.


Ah, that makes sense. Sometimes I wonder whether highways with no shoulder are more or less dangerous than MUTs, though. ;-)


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I can only show about a mile and a half of my commute. The rest of it is on an MUT that Google won't allow me to track. So if you want to follow along, pick up the MUT that goes under Leigh, and follow it along the creek until you get to the perc ponds. Just after the ponds, but before Hwy 85, is Knowles Ave. I ride up Knowles to Winchester and I'm done.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...13835&sspn=0.015702,0.025492&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Portland*

Love those Portland bridges. That route seems to take you fairly close to River City Bicycles, too. Great shop. I have several of their wool jerseys.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Sometimes I wonder whether highways with no shoulder are more or less dangerous than MUTs, though. ;-)


Ain't that the truth.

The Parkway was dedicated in 1932 - it is owned by the National Park Service and is supposed to be a "scenic" limited access road. It was built (mostly) on an old light-rail right of way that connected DC, Alexandria, and Mount Vernon. You can still see the indentations in the road on Royal Street where the tracks used to run. It goes without saying that the Parkway is was NOT designed for the volume of traffic that it currently carries, or the speeds at which people travel on it.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Love those Portland bridges. That route seems to take you fairly close to River City Bicycles, too. Great shop. I have several of their wool jerseys.


It's a great shop. A local blog just announced another new shop... There are getting to be alot of them, but most of the newer ones focus more on bike commuting or utility bikes rather than being full-range bike shops like River City. 

I cross another bridge, the Hawthorne, on my return to get onto the Esplanade, which runs along the river. The Esplanade drops right down to water level and has some great views up or down the river. With all the bike traffic on it, it's where I see the pluses and minuses of the various lighting systems cyclists use.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*here too*



PdxMark said:


> It's a great shop. A local blog just announced another new shop... There are getting to be alot of them, but most of the newer ones focus more on bike commuting or utility bikes rather than being full-range bike shops like River City.
> 
> I cross another bridge, the Hawthorne, on my return to get onto the Esplanade, which runs along the river. The Esplanade drops right down to water level and has some great views up or down the river. With all the bike traffic on it, it's where I see the pluses and minuses of the various lighting systems cyclists use.


Seeing sort of a mini explosion of new bike shops here, too (along with REI). Don't know whether it's because of gas prices, or people are losing other jobs and businesses and thinking "Hey, I'll open a bike shop." The Performance store we have here is almost desolate now. Lots of good competition.

Any shop that sells their own wool jersey has to be good.


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

This is our 75 mile route this Saturday starting on the Silver Comet Trail.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2409047


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Any [bike] shop that sells their own wool jersey has to be good.


Agreed. We've even evolved to having wool shops that sell bike jerseys.

http://www.wabiwoolens.com/index.php?p=home

http://www.portlandcyclewear.com/woolcyclingjersey.html


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is mine:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...13,-122.038193&spn=0.332213,1.109619&t=h&z=11

Here is the one-way elevation profile:


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll play... here's as close as I could get with mine. I've got a couple of routes that I take depending on my mood. Shortest is 12 miles.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...883,-68.328094&spn=0.299659,0.694199&t=h&z=11

singlecross


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Google Earth*

Only about half of my commute is in places where Google maps can go. Half is on bike path/bike freeway that is completely segregated from the roads cars can use. I'm uploaded a route line for Google Earth as an alternative. There is a .txt file attached to this post that is really a .kmz Google Earth route line. Open it with Google Earth and follow it as tour with Tour settings something approximating the below. Should give you an idea of the route and conditions.
Scot


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

*Burbank to Pasadena*

My commute from Pasadena to Burbank:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad....172329,-118.23658&spn=0.180087,0.300751&z=12

The ride through the rose bowl and the foothills is wonderful, but downtown burbank sucks!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Hey, Fixed -- what the heck ...*

... is this thing, on stilts?

To the right of the roadway.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Me too! I cross them everyday!*



Fixed said:


> Love those Portland bridges. That route seems to take you fairly close to River City Bicycles, too. Great shop. I have several of their wool jerseys.


My commute takes me from SE Portland across the river on the Hawthorne Bridge. Often times there are 10-15 bikers stacked up at the light that takes you up to the bridge. It is fantastic even if a little frustrating to get in a mini bike traffic jam!

River City is fairly near there, they are a great shop if expensive. They currently have a big sign in the window proclaiming "Unlimited Miles Per Gallon!" I like the way they think!


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

cool, they even have a pic of Mulberry, FL...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...7.893665,-81.96071&spn=0.275518,0.615234&z=11


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

What a cool idea. Here is a route that I usually take, a very nice ride with little traffic and only 1 stoplight for a 26.5 mile round trip, with about a 1500' elevation change. Even looked like this for my ride yesterday (20-30mph winds, gusts to 45. 28 degrees. Brrrrrrr.).





http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...5.677068&sspn=48.77566,77.871094&ie=UTF8&z=12


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Mystery on stilts*

Fixie -- I tried to link to part of your route, but it didn't work.

So, what is that strange thing on stilts you go by everyday?


----------

